# A little help please....



## FitzRightMowingService (Feb 22, 2019)

We recently had three straight days of snow and I need a bit of advice regarding the price. The first day we got 4” of snow then on the next two days we got anywhere from an inch to two inches. 

My question is how do I charge for the second and third day if we are called to go back out?

FYI: the first day we charged $45.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like you’re charging per storm/ event.
You and your client(s) should have a clear understanding/ agreement of what is defined as a storm/ event.
some other ways of charging:
Per push
Seasonal
Hourly
a combination of all or some.
Or time and materials


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What does your contract state?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What does your contract state?





Mark Oomkes said:


> What does your contract state?


Florida...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Our contract has a $30 minimum,for up to X time.
$__/ minute over X

What was the basis for the $45 charge?
Snow depth?
Time it took?
Minimum charge?
Your contract with the customer should have this clearly defined.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sounds like you're charging per storm/ event.
> You and your client(s) should have a clear understanding/ agreement of what is defined as a storm/ event.
> some other ways of charging:
> Per push
> ...


yes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$45x3


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Based on your numbers I'm guessing this is a quick 5 min drive way .

Your one inch should be $45 Min fee just to show up 

Add x amount for every inch or 1-2" thereafter

Min Fee $45

3" of snow = $45+ (x amount). (say $10) = $55
4" of snow = $45+$20=$65 

Are you plowing after the storm is done and the city guys do the roadway and sidewalks? 

If you need to return for cleanup you need to allow for this in your price 

1-4" storm not too bad but If you get 6" storm and the city goes out 3 times and clear the roads do you need to keep this driveway accessible during a storm ?


We do a large lot for a local cab company, which needs to be accessible 24/7 we could spend 1 hour on site or 4 but they pay a premium to have one of our trucks on site during a storm. We were lucky to pick up 3 other lots on the Same block which need done every 5 cm max 


Need more information to help you get a price together.


What's your hourly cost? Gas, insurance labour, maintenance, your time , etc 

How far are you driving to service this site.


Is this a one off site or so you have others in the area. 

Once your trucks started and you leave your yard it's costing you time and money.


----------



## FitzRightMowingService (Feb 22, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sounds like you're charging per storm/ event.
> You and your client(s) should have a clear understanding/ agreement of what is defined as a storm/ event.
> some other ways of charging:
> Per push
> ...


Yes we charge per storm and we use snowblowers and shovels. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> What does your contract state?


Hey Mark good seeing someone else from the lawnsite here. The contract does that cover that as we are a small business who deals mainly with reg lawn costumers for snow removal. We leave it up to them to let us know if they want us to come out if it is an inch or less. We do not usually get back to back snow falls with high volumes here.



jonniesmooth said:


> Our contract has a $30 minimum,for up to X time.
> $__/ minute over X
> 
> What was the basis for the $45 charge?
> ...


$45 is it minimum charge. This is only our third season offering snow removal and it has been pretty busy.


----------



## FitzRightMowingService (Feb 22, 2019)

NBRam1500 said:


> Based on your numbers I'm guessing this is a quick 5 min drive way .
> 
> Your one inch should be $45 Min fee just to show up
> 
> ...


I guess I should have explained a little bit more in my post. We are a residual lawn company that also does snow removal for regular customers. No plowing is just snow blowers and shovels.

My wife came up with the price scale after speaking with one of our customers about what they use to get charged. We do not get a lot of snow where I'm located in Nebraska...this season has been crazy as we have been out 8 times already last year we went out a total of 3 times.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don’t think you should charge based on what your customer said he paid someone else.
I think you’d be better off in the long run, calculating your own expenses and not running of of others numbers,

go up to your local library and check out a book by Greg Crabtree called Simple numbers.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FitzRightMowingService said:


> Yes we charge per storm and we use snowblowers and shovels.
> 
> Hey Mark good seeing someone else from the lawnsite here. The contract does that cover that as we are a small business who deals mainly with reg lawn costumers for snow removal. We leave it up to them to let us know if they want us to come out if it is an inch or less. We do not usually get back to back snow falls with high volumes here.
> 
> $45 is it minimum charge. This is only our third season offering snow removal and it has been pretty busy.


Then $45 X 3


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 213466


The same is true when comparing any 2 pieces of equipment.
In this case, a walk behind blower and a tractor.
Obviously the tractor does more,quicker and easier. 
But the experience of the operator is a factor as well. That's why minimum charges come into play.


----------

